# Any opinions on the Craftsman 113.298843??



## JohnL (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi All,

I'm looking at picking up a table saw and came across a Craftsman 113.298843 for $200. Saw is original owner. Manual available here (http://www.managemyhome.com/mmh/lis_pdf/OWNM/L0803094.pdf).

Does this seem like a decent buy? Am I better off spending a bit more for either the Ridgid R4512, Porter-Cable PCB270TS or Bosch 4100-09?

I'm not sure just how much I'd want/need a mobile saw. I'm fairly use to a saw being in a certain location rather than carrying the saw to my work.

Thanks for any assistance,
John


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

That particular model # doesn't ring any bells, but the 113.298### series in general is basically the same guts as the modern Ridgid contractor saws….well proven technology. $200 for the Cman is just a little high unless is mint and/or has some extras.

The achilles heel has historically been the stock fence. If it needs to be upgraded, something like the Delta T2 has a solid reputation as a great bang for the buck for ~ $150 from places like Tools-plus.com. Factor that into the equation.

The Bosch is a portable jobsite saw….a good jobsite saw, but it's still much smaller, lighter, louder, etc.


----------



## JohnL (Jul 19, 2010)

I checked out the saw in person and found it had quite a decent amount of rust. Along with the comment that $200 seemed high, I passed.

I'm now looking at a slightly older craftsman, 113-299040 for $175. (Manual here: http://www.managemylife.com/mmh/lis_pdf/OWNM/L0711121.pdf)

Owner has replaced the fence with an Exact-I-Cut and has upgraded the miter gauge. Is including a Combo blade and a 60 tooth carbide tipped blade. He says it has a riving knife, but when asked if he added that aftermarket he said "no", so I'm guessing it's just the stock spreader.

-John


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Check to see if parts are still available.


----------



## JohnL (Jul 19, 2010)

What parts should I be most "worried" about? Trunnions, arbor, stand?


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Check that it has a belt drive induction motor….some of the older full size Cman saws were direct drive. Check for a full size cast iron table that's 27" deep. Check the overall condition. Some minor rust and dirt is normal on a saw that's been sitting, and will come off easily. If the rust is thick and pitting, I'd pass, as it's an indication of neglect. Check that the gears that raise, lower, and tilt the blade aren't overly stiff….note that there's a trunnion locking lever on the front that will prevent movement, so loosen that lever first. Some stiffness should be expected if the gears haven't been cleaned off recently, but they should move without major effort…they'll move easier once cleaned and greased. Be sure there's no galling of the trunnion brackets that attached the whole arbor carriage assembly to the top. With the saw unplugged, spin the blade and listen for notable loud grinding bearing noises. Run the saw and see that the motor runs smooth and quietly. It should come up to speed fairly quickly…don't worry too much about belt and alignment issues yet, as these are adjustable. You might even try running the motor without the belt attached so you can isolate any issues with it. They're basically fairly simple machines.

Here's what the guts of an old Emerson or Ryobi made Cman or Ridgid saw should look like:


----------



## JohnL (Jul 19, 2010)

I ended up buying the 113.299040 for $175. The main table is cast iron, the extensions are stamped steel. The unit looks clean, but used (in a good way). This saw has seen action but hasn't in any way been abused. The surface of the table is clean, no rust. The motor (belt drive) starts up smoothly and quietly. Once running you can have a conversation with a person across the room without raising your voice. It passes the nickel test. Everything moves nicely with no need to persuade or force. I'd really like to replace the power switch, but that's a desire as compared to necessity.

I'll get some pictures posted soon.

Now I just need to get more of my garage cleared out and pick my first project. Actually, first project will likely be above garage door storage so I can clear my garage out. Catch-22? I hope not.

-John


----------

